# Lumps in puppies?



## Katefb91 (Sep 10, 2017)

I've recently become a cockapoo mummy. I brought her home a few days ago at 8 weeks old. Yesterday i found a small lump in the scruff of her neck. I'm assuming the lump is from either having her first injections or her microchip in which she had just a few days ago. Anyone else know if it's normal for small lumps in puppies? I'm going to leave it a week to see if it changes in anyway before taking her to the vet. I had to put my first puppy down a few years ago due to health issues so i'm even more paranoid this time round


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

I think it depends on the vaccine. I remember reading that the rabies vaccine can cause lumps. Maybe you could just call your vet and ask instead of having to go there?


----------

